# Drehstrommotor 230V Strang Spg in Dreieck



## Schnibbelschnabbel (23 Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mir gerne einen einphasigen FU sparen, der an einen Drehstrommotor angeschlossen ist. Der Motor-Wicklung ist für 230V ausgelegt, somit kann ich den Motor, wenn ich diesen ohne FU betreiben will, in Stern schalten. Nun ist aber dieser Motor der Antrieb für eine Hydraulikpumpe und ich benötige die volle Leistung des Motors, also Dreieckschaltung. Die Drehzahl wird nicht verändert.

1. Welche anderen Möglichkeiten gibt es, den Motor in Dreieck laufen zu lassen, wenn die Wicklungen für 230V ausgelegt sind?

2. Wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt, sollte ich den kleinen 0,55KW Motor Sanft (z.B. Stern-Dreieck) oder direkt anlaufen lassen? Es spricht nichts gegen Direktanlauf, oder ?


Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (23 Januar 2018)

Es gibt keine Möglichkeit das Motor in Dreieck zu schalten auf ein 230/400 Netz.
Das brauchst du auch nicht. in Stern hast du schon deine volle Leistung
Direkteinschaltung ist kein Thema.

Bram


----------



## Schnibbelschnabbel (23 Januar 2018)

Hi, super schnelle Antwort und sehr hilfreich.
Achso, weil wenn der Motor über den FU in Dreieck angeschlossen ist liegen an den Spulen 230V und wenn ich den FU weglasse und am Drehstromnetz in Stern schalte, liegen an den Spulen auch 230V. Deshalb hat er die gleiche Leistung.

Was wäre, wenn man den Motor mit einem FU in Stern schaltet? Weil es immer heißt, mit einphasigen FU in Dreieck schalten?


----------



## weißnix_ (23 Januar 2018)

Ein FU kann als Ausgangsspannung nur maximal die Netzspannung liefern. Dh. ein einphasiger FU am 230V Netz erfordert einen Motor mit 230V-Wicklung. Ein 230/400V Motor ist also im Dreieck zu schalten.
Eine Stern/Dreieck-Schaltung mit FU ist sinnfrei. Die Anlaufstrombegrenzung kriegt der FU besser hin.

Die Aufgabenstellung kommt mir bekannt vor: Die Diskussion hatte ich der Tage erst


----------



## de vliegende hollander (23 Januar 2018)

Dann würdest du 230/ Wurzel3 133V auf die Wicklungen bekommen. Das ist keine Dauer Betriebszustand.
Was steht genau auf dein Motor-Typeschild?


----------



## Schnibbelschnabbel (23 Januar 2018)

220-240 V Dreieck 
380-420 V Stern

Mir ging es Primär darum, dass wenn der Motor in Stern betrieb wird und der Motor dann nur noch 1/3 der Leistung im Dreieck hat, dass ich immer noch die 200 bar Hydraulikdruck bekomme. Ich habe nur noch im Kopf gehabt, dass im Stern die Leistung und das Drehmoment nur noch 1/3 der Gesamtleistung ist.


----------



## weißnix_ (23 Januar 2018)

Die Option Stern/Dreieck hast Du bei diesem Motor nicht bei Direktbetrieb am Netz.
Im Dreieck würde an den Wicklungen 400V anliegen - die Wicklungen sind aber nur für 230V ausgelegt. Benötigst Du einen sanften Anlauf kann ein Softstarter helfen. Besser bekommt das aber ein FU hin. Mit einem 230V-FU muss die Wicklung dann im Dreieck und mit einem 400V FU im Stern geschalten werden.

Beim Softstarter ebenfalls im Stern bitte.
Ob ein Softstarter bei einem Hydraulikaggregat die richtige Wahl ist wage ich aber anzuzweifeln.

Das Nenndrehmoment des Motors bleibt bei allen diesen Varianten erhalten. Beim Softstarter reduziert sich lediglich das Anlaufmoment.


----------



## Fabpicard (23 Januar 2018)

Schnibbelschnabbel schrieb:


> und der Motor dann nur noch 1/3 der Leistung im Dreieck hat,



Der Motor hätte nur noch 1/3 der Leistung wenn du diesen an einem 230V-3Phasennetz (also 230V Phase zu Phase) im Stern schalten würdest 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Mavorkit (24 Januar 2018)

Hi,

wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere, wirkt sich der Betrieb mit einem einphasen 230V Netz schon etwas auf die Leistung aus. Da hier kein wirkliches Drehfeld vorhanden ist wird mit einem Kondensator ein elliptisches Drehfeld erzeugt. Aber Google hilft auch hier: Steinmetzschaltung 

Aber bei einer "spielzeug" Hydraulikpumpe mit 500W sollte das normalerweise kein Problem sein diese zu betreiben. Was soll denn diese Pumpe betätigen? Ich habe z.B. Scherenhubtische in einer älteren Anlage im Einsatz, bei der die Pumpen getauscht wurden und ich keine große Lust hatte die Anlage umzubauen. Hat ohne Problem funktioniert Aber die müssen auch nichts pressen oder so sondern nur eine Ebene anheben.

Gruß

Mavorkit


----------



## PN/DP (24 Januar 2018)

Moin Mavorkit,

hier im Thema wird der Motor nicht an ein 1-Phasen-230V-Netz angeschlossen, sondern an einen Frequenzumrichter, der 3 "richtige" Phasen je 230V erzeugt.

Harald


----------

